# Wanted - modern road bike - drop handle bars £300 budget



## pad1979 (13 Aug 2012)

in ex con with no mechanical defects or in need of tyres. dont mind usual scuffs etc

preston (lancashire) region .

thanks
paul


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

Not used, but the Decathlon Triban 3 is a cracker new for £300  http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html 

A few stores in the NW


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> Not used, but the Decathlon Triban 3 is a cracker new for £300  http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html
> 
> A few stores in the NW


 you on commision then vickster


----------



## Servicemycycle (13 Aug 2012)

have a peep here - 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ventura-pro-tour-great-entry-level-bike.107825/


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

biggs682 said:


> you on commision then vickster


 
Not at all but I have read the very good review in Cycling Active and the feedback on here...and I never have any luck buying used bikes, bit better at selling them!


----------



## pad1979 (13 Aug 2012)

thanks everyone for very quick, knowledgable replies. firstly i should have stated im 6 foot so probably need a bigger frame than the ventura, servicemycycle, also i dont know much about them and can't find much info on the web, but appreciate the offer matey.

secondly, whats the deal with these tribans ? nearly every post requiring an entry level road bike gets the same response. does anyone have a bad word to say about them ? why are they so cheap compared with other similar spec bikes ? i have seen the raleigh airlite 100 for the same cost as well as the carrera tdf at halfords ( are they their house brand) i dont have transport so will have to get something delivered or within about 15miles and near a train station - i have ridden further but am out of touch/shape at the mo lol


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

here's the CA review http://www.cyclingscotland.org/news/cycling-active-btwin-triban-3-review/

Essentially, from the review, it is a very well put together bike using a lot of Decathlon's own components (they are a very big company in France, Spain etc), with Shimano gearing

Yes, Carrera is Halfords 'brand'

Raleigh 100 review http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-raleigh-airlite-100-11-41657


----------



## pad1979 (13 Aug 2012)

also i see the triban has pedals with toe clips. does that mean i can wear normal trainers without the need for cycling shoes ? i ask this as im a complete novice with these things and the pedals on the bike look different to the ones i had had on my old raleigh! i mean to get some shoes but i want decent ones which i dont have the funds for at the moment so would prefer not to have to buy some for a few weeks


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

Yes, you can use trainers, tap shoes or slippers if you so want 

22 mins by train from Preston to Bolton apparently...call the Bolton store before travelling as low stocks in some stores - it is less than half a mile walk from the station according to Google directions...easy peasy


----------



## pad1979 (13 Aug 2012)

haha wow thanks for your help, and i think it could be the bike for me the reviews and feedback are amazing. one last thing which size do you think would suit me @ 6 foot. it looks like they only have the 21" frame which i dont think will be big enough.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

Have a look at these threads, there has been some discussion around sizing IIRC http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-triban-3-commuter.107782/

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3.101036/

I think the 60cm for a 6 footer?


----------



## lb81 (13 Aug 2012)

I am 6ft and have a 60cm Triban...

They get such good reviews because £300 really isnt very much for a new bike and it looks handles and has similar features (such as a carbon fork) as bikes costing nearly double. And most other bikes around this money are to put it bluntly pretty s**t...


----------



## defy-one (13 Aug 2012)

You'll need the 60cm frame. I'm 5.11 and i found the 57 a teeny weeny bit cramped


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> Not at all but I have read the very good review in Cycling Active and the feedback on here...and I never have any luck buying used bikes, bit better at selling them!


 
The Decathlon guy was talking about that to me, they had the review pinned up above the Tribans. They'd just got a whole shipment of them in, it was a beautiful sight


----------



## pad1979 (14 Aug 2012)

thanks for all the help guy's your very welcoming. im gonna have to try a few sizes i think, my mountain bike is only 22" with the seat post nearly all the way down so i appreciate what folk are telling me just i may be an odd ball - in more ways than one lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> It is less than half a mile walk from the station according to Google directions...easy peasy


Certainly is. As you exit Bolton station you can see Decathlon straight ahead 

It's right HERE in the building that was Wickes. Google maps is a little out of date.


----------



## gavintc (14 Aug 2012)

60 cm sounds big to me. I am 6 ft and ride a 56cm and a 57cm. But, I do not know the Triban sizing so it may differ from my other bikes.


----------



## lb81 (15 Aug 2012)

gavintc said:


> 60 cm sounds big to me. I am 6 ft and ride a 56cm and a 57cm. But, I do not know the Triban sizing so it may differ from my other bikes.



I was quite surprised that i needed the 60cm. Most other bikes i would take a 57cm but the Triban geometry seems more compact. :confused:


----------



## billy1561 (15 Aug 2012)

I use a 56cm cannondale and a 60cm cube so each manufacturer is different. Therefore you really need to sit on the bike for size before any purchase.


----------



## pad1979 (15 Aug 2012)

yep definitely gonna try before i buy. my main problemo at the mo is that these things are out of stock near me and i'm going to need a bike for commute so i may have to get something else. halfords had the carrera tdf @ 279 last week now 329 ????????//


----------



## pad1979 (19 Aug 2012)

ended up plumping for this. got it for 300 so a good deal i think with the upgrades it has and it is absolutely mint. went out for 10 miles on it today very nice to ride just need some proper padded shorts lol ouch


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Aug 2012)

pad1979 said:


> ended up plumping for this. got it for 300 so a good deal i think with the upgrades it has and it is absolutely mint. went out for 10 miles on it today very nice to ride just need some proper padded shorts lol ouch


Arghhh I can't see it. What did you get?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Aug 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Arghhh I can't see it. What did you get?


 
It appears to be a raleigh airlite. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...NXaEKD8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Aug 2012)

Thanks jazloc.


----------



## CopperCyclist (19 Aug 2012)

Anyone else see the title and just know what the first reply would be?


----------



## pad1979 (19 Aug 2012)

yep raleigh airlite sprint with new mavic cxp wheels michelin tyres, tektro calipers and a carbon stem. seems a good deal @ 300 compared with what else was out there.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Aug 2012)

pad1979 said:


> in ex con with no mechanical defects or in need of tyres. dont mind usual scuffs etc
> 
> preston (lancashire) region .
> 
> ...


 

Definitely agree with the advice regarding the Triban from Decathlon....well worth the money!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Aug 2012)

Also....note they will deliver a fully assembled bicycle (in a huge box!) for £15. Just turn and tighten the stem and handlebars....using the multi tool they supply in the box.

I am between 5.10 and 5.11 with a 29-30cm inside leg and went for the 54cm and this feels perfect for me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Aug 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I am between 5.10 and 5.11 with a 29-30cm inside leg and went for the 54cm and this feels perfect for me.


That's amazingly short legs!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Aug 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> That's amazingly short legs!


You're not wrong! I make up for it with a long body! Which does make cycle fitting a bit problematic! (I am talking about trouser fit though - not the often advocated shove a book into your crutch while standing against a wall and measure from where the top of the book is on the wall to the floor method!(


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Aug 2012)

30 cm is about 12 inches !!
(-;


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Aug 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> 30 cm is about 12 inches !!
> (-;


Ah yes so it is! 
Mind you there are strange looking folk in this part of Norfolk!!!!


----------

